# The Perfect Harness????? - that doesn't cause mats?



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

I have my sweety Tweety (9months) and CosyCosettia (5months), both with their original coats that is growing out nicely. Now that I can take them for short little micro-walks outside, I am not enjoying how much the harness is causing mats under the arms and on the tummy.

Is there such thing as the perfect walking harness? I have tried the step in harness, the puppia etc -- and they all cause ugly ugly mats.

Now if my Cosette was a cooperative pup when I brushed her, then it wouldn't be half has bad, BUT she is sooooooo not happy when I try to brush out a mat. I try to SOFTLY comb out one hair at time with a comb. Forget using a slicker or any other brush on her. 

She hates being brushed unless i am soooo sooo soft, which does nothing for the ugly little mats. Poor baby -- I need help finding the perfect harness.

Many of you have long coats -- HELP!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Here's two go threads about a solution for you: 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...&hl=harness

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=45897&hl=

You should look through them first, because everybody is just going to say the same thing again probably. Good luck!


----------



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

What a baby doll :wub: Bailey doesn't seem to mat much at all but, I personally do not like the way some of the harnesses look as if that "strap" is digging into his poor little arm pits. I found this new harness at Doggie Design that I am going to try. Looks nice and comfortable .... I hope! 

Maybe look at these?

http://www.doggiedesign.com/avidcart41/ind...at&catId=46


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Do you see a price on these? I can't find it anywhere. ??

ETA: I just noticed that you have to register and give your telephone number and address just to see their prices. I've never run across this before! So, if anyone knows the price, please let me know. 

Linda

QUOTE (maltemom09 @ Mar 8 2010, 05:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893501


> What a baby doll :wub: Bailey doesn't seem to mat much at all but, I personally do not like the way some of the harnesses look as if that "strap" is digging into his poor little arm pits. I found this new harness at Doggie Design that I am going to try. Looks nice and comfortable .... I hope!
> 
> Maybe look at these?
> 
> http://www.doggiedesign.com/avidcart41/ind...at&catId=46[/B]


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I use a Resco show lead (with a small loop) and not a harness. I don't have any problem with matting and Sophie has a full coat.


----------

